# Barnes Convalescent Hospital



## Nefariousink (Dec 10, 2010)

*Hiiii fellow explorers, well this is my first report.
Explored with Nat as always 

Im sure theirs plenty of posts on barnes hospital but heres a bit of history, 
It was built and finished in 1875 and was used for mental and geriatric care, 
it was borrowed by the army in world war 2 and housed wounded soldiers. 
this place was closed in 1999 and sold to real estates in 2001 and is now on route
to be transformed into apartments. 

this was a phenominal explore and i cant even begin to explain how i felt when i was there, 
this was actually the second trip. 
well heres the pics *

Well directions were okay 






Thats only the west wing!





Some kind of grid i think :s





I like these corridoors, especially at night 





Haha... Nat!















I think we spent most of our time in the basement and the clock tower.
the basement is shit scary at night. LOVIN IT !















Creepy room. 





Does anyone know what these were used for? fucking weirded me out cause i didnt know what they were for!





didnt trust wether it was safe or not.










wasnt gonna take a picture of this until nat mentioned it, cheers nat.





Haha yessss who ever was there reppin the frosty jacks is a legend hahaha!










Ahhhh these bastard ladders were a twat to get up and down.





None of the pictures would focus in that clock tower!





And last but not least from the top of the clock tower! 





Yes i am aware that my camera clock is set to 2009, thank you smart arses haha 
thanks for looking, this place was phenominal!

so bye for now am about to find some more !


----------



## lost (Dec 10, 2010)

You need a tripod.
Other than that, decent job! I can't believe this place is still on the go - any news about redevelopment?


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 11, 2010)

Had you been on the vodka before you took these pics?  ....kidding.

Fantastic building, I'd be in my element in a place like that! Thanks for sharing,

-0xy


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 11, 2010)

haha cheers guys, 
was actually on the wine!
i like some of my pcs to be on a slant like the corridoor in the basement. 

I am not a photographer i am an artist !

i love this place, 1st time we went it was night time so was on some really bad para's before entering and didnt help getting "blazed" before hand haha, 

i actually love this place !

there supposed to be turning it into flats but i think its a on going project. 

haha we got chased by the security when we were below the clock tower so we climbed up into the other small tower was funny when we realised how fast we climbed!

PM me if anyone wants to come with to the next place XD


----------



## derelicthunter (Dec 13, 2010)

*omg*

this place was my first ever explore gd to see some gr8 pics i love it there iused to got there and get drunk lol my ex gf left her blazer there (mmm wonder if its still there)


----------

